
Zynga Now Worth Less Than Its Own Office Building - morisy
https://medium.com/halting-problem/zyngas-offices-now-worth-more-than-zynga-the-company-47a704d48249#.v4umvj1vb
======
shwash
Anecdotally I know, but I thought a large percentage of people knew Zynga was
way overvalued. That said, how does a company of 3000 people not recognize
this and drive forward new revenue? They had the cash, they could and did hire
talent. What stopped new revenue sources from being created? I'd love to read
a breakdown of what's happened there.

~~~
talmand
It's likely as simple as a failed company of people from the beginning that
got lucky with one or two games because of external forces and thought they
could make run of it forever. It's not a new story in the games industry, it
happens all the time. The only reason this seems different is because of the
extreme overvaluation at the beginning of the hype train that's been failing
for the last few years.

Take a look at ION Storm as a somewhat related story.

------
sushid
Note: this is a satire account.

However, Zynga appears to have approximately 0.9 billion in cash reserves and
their property is probably worth somewhere in the 400 millions with a market
cap of about 2 billion, meaning it's surely not worth more than x1.5 of its
own building.

------
spaceisballer
I had basically forgotten about this company. They received a lot of press on
how overvalued they were and there were plenty of doubts that they could
sustain their success even at their peak.

